# Found New Hump on Logan Martin



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Headed out early this morning taking advatgage of being newly unemployed. Day started out slow with only a couple of fish before 11am. I was about to give up but when head back to the launch I was riding some different areas watching the fish finder. I found a hump that went from 16ft to 8ft and back down to about 15ft and fish was all over the down current side. First castI caught a spotted about 3lbs. Next cast 4lb, two cast later 6lb, next cast 6lb, this went on for about 20 minutes then some guys came around the corner and I didn't want to show my newly found honey hole. Grand total from this spot (about a 40 ft circle) 8 fish with my best 5 around 24lbs..... I'm not a great bass fisherman but I'm learning what to look for and this is the first time I've ever caught fish away pitching banks. I had to brag a little.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice!! gotta love it when you find a spot like that!


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

What kind of bait was it if you don't mind me asking? Also, if I can get that info, where was the spot exactly? Lol. Good job man. That would have been an awesome way to win a tournament.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

> *auguy7777 (08/06/2010)*What kind of bait was it if you don't mind me asking? Also, if I can get that info, where was the spot exactly? Lol. Good job man. That would have been an awesome way to win a tournament.


I don't mind sharing with a fellow PFF'r. Zoom motor oil chartruse trick worm on a shaky head. What was the otherquestion?:hehe: Of course I do that when I'm not in a tournment. I have one on Friday afternoon maybe just maybe they will still be there. I've never won a penny in a fishing tournment and I fish a lot of them. If I ever do win one I may pull a Tebow :reallycrying


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Excellent, I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Update on the hump and lesson learned. 

Went back Friday afternoon. One bite no fish. The more I fish the more I realize current and the way currents moves around structure/cover is the key to finding schooling bass. Friday was very calm and there didn't appear to be water being pulled or pushed from the dams. I am dedicating all my fishing time to locating schools of bass. It's like learning how to fish again.


----------

